# so i finally did it, New 7D on the way.



## user3977 (Feb 21, 2013)

So i took the plunge and got me a 7D today. waiting on it to ship here. can anyone suggest some good reading so i can learn it before i get it. Im upgrading from the Xti, seems like the same path a lot of people have taken. I know how to shoot manual and do so about 95% of the time. I know i need to figure out the focus adjust system but what other key points do i really need to pay attention to.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## faktisk (Feb 21, 2013)

Congrats with your purchase! I had 7D for over a year, and it was awesome! Somehow i "downgraded" to 5D MK II


----------



## user3977 (Feb 21, 2013)

almost got that, was about $200 difference but seeing as i have 3/5 lenses that are crop only i passed.


----------



## CrossHypus (Feb 21, 2013)

Congrats with your new camera. 7D is a great camera if you use it in a right way.


----------



## bunny99123 (Feb 22, 2013)

My friend has one, and loves it.  I have used it, and it is nice.  Enjoy!


----------



## user3977 (Feb 22, 2013)

CrossHypus said:


> Congrats with your new camera. 7D is a great camera if you use it in a right way.



Care to explainer last part a better.


----------



## weepete (Feb 22, 2013)

Congrats mate, you'll love it! I found these quite useful

Canon DLC: Article: Canon QuickGuides: New Guides Now Available


Back button focusing, learning what the custom functions do and how to set up the custom modes is also worth looking into


----------

